

Getting a great logo on the cheap: Hold a Contest - SwellJoe
http://inthebox.webmin.com/getting-a-great-logo-reducing-the-field
I posted about this a few days ago, and thought I'd follow up now that we're almost finished with the contest.  Long story short: We're really happy with the results.
======
alex_c
We got ours from <http://www.worth1000.com>.

[http://www.worth1000.com/cache/contest/contestcache.asp?cont...](http://www.worth1000.com/cache/contest/contestcache.asp?contest_id=16511&start=1&end=10&display=)

~~~
SwellJoe
Some of those are good! Do they only do PhotoShop, or is vector and option?

~~~
rms
They have a $50 listing fee + a charge for extra options. Was Sitepoint free?

~~~
paulgb
SitePoint will charge you money too. This is a good thing; it means that you
aren't competing with contest holders that are not as serious.

I've never held a contest myself, but I have worked on a project with a design
from a SitePoint project and the quality was quite good for the cost. Pro
designers hate the idea of spec work, but the truth is that because
competition is tough, the top logos generally look quite nice.

------
SwellJoe
It's a good thing it's ending today, as we got our first goatse entry today...
[http://inthebox.webmin.com/its-just-not-a-contest-until-
you-...](http://inthebox.webmin.com/its-just-not-a-contest-until-you-see-a-
goatse)

------
rms
Wow, congratulations.

My picks:

#1:Infinity needs system administrators, by fbarriac #2: Modern stylized
spider web by vjeko

~~~
SwellJoe
Thanks. We're loving those two, as well (actually, though it's hard to say
just yet, those are probably our top two choices right now).

------
gojomo
See also:

<http://www.designoutpost.com>

They have a forum where you post your prize (usually $100-$300) and
parameters, and a bunch of designers compete, revising to your feedback, all
in public. Some of the results are very nice.

~~~
SwellJoe
Nice to know. I hadn't heard of that before. While it looks like a pretty high
caliber bunch of designers frequent the site and contribute to the contests,
the actual infrastructure for running the contests is not nearly as nice as
what SitePoint has. SitePoint used to be "just a forum", but they've put a lot
of thought and effort into the contests application--it works really well.

